# Jet table saw dust collection



## piesafejim (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello fellow lumberjocks.
I am having dust collection problems and could use some of your input. I have a jet cabnetmakers table saw with the dust collection port in the back, my collectin unit is the Harbor Freight 2hp unit and i only have a 10' trunk with 2 outlets on it. I just dont get the suction out of my saw would like and i always hae a pretty good pile in my saw and still get peppered with sawdust over the top of the blade, any advice would be greatlly appreciated.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the same problem when using a zero clearance insert but not with the factory insert. It appears that over the top of the blade dust collection is the only answer. Ill be interested to see what others have to offer. I also see the same thing when using my super sled which stands to reason as it is a zero clearance as well.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Blade height makes a huge difference. I only raise the blade enough for the carbide to clear the wood by 1/8" or so. This works well for most hardwoods, but I raise it higher for plywood and melamine to avoid any chips.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I worked in few wood shops with industrial dust collection top of the line duct work and you know what there is allays sawdust to clean up.I just got use to the idea of minimizing or mitigating dust.You will all ways have to clean up.I just set up a box fan behind my saw to blow the fine dust away from the saw.As long as you system is not getting clogged and it is getting most of the dust then your doing good.I think gfadvm is got a point with the zero clearance insert









it probably reduces air flow.A dedicated dust collector for your table saw is about the only answer and that will not get everything.At one shop I worked at we had a 5hp Delta uni saw with a 5hp two bag dust collector and their was still dust that would well up from the saw cabinet we just used a fan behind the saw.I hope this is some help to you.


----------



## piesafejim (Jun 20, 2011)

Thans for the insight. I agree about the zero clerance, but my problem i think is with where the motor is locted in relation to where the port for the collection is on my saw. I am considering cutting a new port on the right hand side of my saw. I am not really having a dust iin the air problem I guess i want mine to work like the ones on tv you knw what i mean no chips at all lol.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

piesafejim Yes dust is one thing and chips are another.Hope your mod works out well. Sometimes these engineers that design tools miss things we grunts figure out and that's a cool thing!


----------

